# solid color strips



## gregw (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello all, does any one know the best place to order solid color pre-cut strips of plastisol transfers, so I can decorate my t-shirts with? e.g. 5x4

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can have custom transfers made with whatever size and design you need.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------

